# Is it possible to have the slide milled on the Px4 subcompact



## Guest (Jun 14, 2017)

Hi all, I'm new to the forum and have a question. The title I think speaks for itself. I currently have a sig p320 and use to have the Px4 sub and am thinking about making the switch back to the px4. Something keeps driving me to it, specifically the da/sa for appendix carry. 

I'm by no means an expert but have shot my fair share and would like to eventually mount an rmr on this. Does anyone know if it's possible? I looked at it closely today and there is a pin on top of the slide, I think for the extractor(?). Would that interfere with being able to mill the slide to accept a red dot?

Thanks in advance


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I'll throw in my 2 cents. I don't see why a competent gunsmith couldn't do it.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Just buy a PX-4 and keep yer 320 like it is. Yer askin for issues! jmho


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm planning on keeping the p320 but was just curious if here is a reason why it can't be done. I haven't seen it and I know it's not a popular gun but I would've thought someone would have tried it by now. My LGS has the px4 on sale lightly used for 330 so it's a pretty good deal either way.


----------

